
Emojilisp - lelf
http://emojilisp.com/
======
agumonkey
A little too baroque.
[http://worrydream.com/AlligatorEggs/](http://worrydream.com/AlligatorEggs/)
has better regularity

------
jordigh
During ILC 2014 in Montréal, someone presented the emotional lisp joke. It was
a lisp where ( was replaced with (-: and ) was replaced with :-). At a second
iteration of the joke, these were replaced with emoji.

I wonder if emojilisp was inspired by this joke.

~~~
reikonomusha
This was Didier Verna with "Smilisp":
[http://www.didierverna.net/blog/index.php?post/2009/04/01/%3...](http://www.didierverna.net/blog/index.php?post/2009/04/01/%3Ao\(-Smilisp-%3Ao\)-A-new-
and-revolutionary-dialect-of-Lisp)

------
herdrick
But the cop emoji should be 'and' not 'or'! It's a guard, after all.

------
passwordis
[http://www.emojilisp.com/prog/m55YcVcbfUBFXf4S](http://www.emojilisp.com/prog/m55YcVcbfUBFXf4S)

------
rspeer
Why does it say the cdr of (list 1 2 3 4 5) is 5, instead of (2 3 4 5)?

------
wyager
I'm not sure why most languages don't allow arbitrary unicode as identifiers.
It would be quite useful for math-oriented programming.

------
paozac
car and cdr emojis are very nice

